# Was sind das für Würmer im Filter?



## Ela (21. Aug. 2007)

Nun bin ich seit gestern hier in diesem Forum und habe gemerkt die Leute sind ganz nett, die werden sich nicht gleich an die Stirn fassen und sagen, was stellt die für blöde Fragen. Aber ich bin auch noch ein ziemlicher Teichneuling, da darf man sowas fragen. Habe vor kurzem meinen Filter gereinigt, habe die Filtermatten herausgeholt und sie durchgespült und mich gewundert, was sind das für __ Würmer, dunkelrot fast schwarz aussehend, die in den Matten festsitzen. Man kriegt sie fast nicht weggespült. Sind das Mückenlarven? doch dann wundert es mich, denn Mückenlarven habe ich auf den Steinen beim Wasserfall und in Ufernähe sitzen. Und die Pumpe steht in 80cm, kann die da Mückenlarven ansaugen, oder was ist das?


----------



## Frank (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für  Würmer im Filter?*

Hallo Ela,



			
				Ela schrieb:
			
		

> ... die Leute sind ganz nett ...



 genau, und weil wir so nett sind, begrüßen wir uns hier auch immer ganz lieb mit einem _Hallo, Guten Morgen oder ... Tag_ 
und beenden unserern Beitrag mit: _auf Wiedersehen, oder Tschüss, oder ähnliches_ ...  nennt sich übrigens Netiquette 

mal zum Thema:
Würde erstmal auch auf Mückenlarven tippen, aber ein Foto sagt oft mehr als tausend Worte.


----------



## sigfra (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für Würmer im Filter?*

Hallo ELA...  


ertsmal herzlich willkommen...

soviel ich weiß, sind das zuckmückenlarven... bzw Kriebelmückenlarven... übrigens lecker Koifutter.... die freuen sich darüber  


mehr kannst du auch über die Suchfunktion hier erfahren... 

ansonsten noch viel Spaß hier...


----------



## Digicat (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für  Würmer im Filter?*

Servus Ela

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen

Sehen die so aus > Klick
oder so > Klick

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Thomas_H (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für Würmer im Filter?*

Hallo Ela,
ich sag dann auch mal Hallo  

Das mit den Mückenlarven ist ja schon geregelt- und die tun auch nix : 

*Übrigens,
wenn du in deinem Profil ne Signatur anhängst, dann klappt das mit der Verabschiedung vollautomatisch


----------



## Ela (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für  Würmer im Filter?*

Hallo Leute, ihr habt ja recht mit dem begrüßen und verabschieden. Eigentlich habe ich auch eine gute Kinderstube genossen und hier auch schon einige Sachen geschrieben, wo das gut klappte. War warscheinlich in Eile und bevor ich vergaß was ich schon immer fragen wollte...Also, diese Zuckmückenlarven sind die, die auch an den Steinen meines Wasserfalls hängen, mit den Kriebelmückenlarven bin ich nicht so sicher. Foto, weiß ich, wäre nicht schlecht, muß ich nur noch lernen wie man das hier rein kriegt. Aber ich bin schon erstaunt diese Mückenlarven in den Filtern vorzufinden, werden die denn aus so einer Tiefe angesaugt? Viele Grüße Ela


----------



## Annett (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für  Würmer im Filter?*

Hallo Ela,

auch von mir noch: Willkommen bei uns! 
Und Bilder gehen so.


----------



## stth (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für  Würmer im Filter?*

Hallo, ich bin auch so ein stiller Leser dieses interessanten Forums und habe heimlich meinen Teich in den letzten Wochen gebaut. Habe nun auch 'komische Larven' im Siebfilter gefunden. Dies müssten dann Kriebelmückenlarven sein laut Wikipedia. Anbei ein Bild.

Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## sigfra (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für Würmer im Filter?*

Hallo Stefan...


erstmal ein hrzliches willkommen hier im Forum...  


das ist jetzt nicht dein ernst... oder ... ? .... hier wird kein Teich heimlich gebaut...  ...

das ist schon ein starkes Stück...  ... :crazy:  ... 

das kannst du nur durch Bilder deines Teiches wieder gutmachen...

also... leg los... denn außer mir will hier keiner nie und nimmer Bilder sehen....

die bleiben dann auch unter uns..  ...

ansonsten noch recht viel Spaß hier im Forum....


----------



## stth (25. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für  Würmer im Filter?*

Hallo Sigfra ... ich habs getan  .... siehe Beitrag: Still und heimlich 

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Carlo (25. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für  Würmer im Filter?*

Hallo Stefan,

genau...deine komischen Teilchen im Filter sind Kriebelmückenlarven.

Gruß
Carlo


----------



## HolgerSL (25. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für  Würmer im Filter?*

Die Mückenlarven kann man am Schwanzende gut erkennen. Sieht aus, als hätten die Larven zwei kleine Fäden am PoPo.



Wenn das nicht so ist, könnten es auf __ Egel sein.


----------

